# Naruto/Bleach/One Piece - Best Color Spread



## Codde (Jul 27, 2007)

What's your favorite color spread out of the three?

Bleach:


Naruto:


One Piece:


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Imo that OP color spread is leagues above the rest.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah defiantly op looks way better than the rest


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 27, 2007)

I voted Bleach. I am a sucker for Chibis


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece.

And I don't even watch/read it. xD


----------



## ricc (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece, because of the hairy legs.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

Naruto I guess.

One Piece and Bleach are alright.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece looks great and i like the BLEACH Chibis


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

OP and Bleach are tied for me.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece's beats the shit out of the two.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 27, 2007)

One Piece no doubt


----------



## cyu2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Bleach chibis ftw

By the way, can someone find aizen in that picture, because i don't see him.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2007)

THis time i'd gotta give it to OP.

Bleach is fun, but for once OP made something leagues above it's usual area.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 28, 2007)

The OP one wins.


----------



## MdB (Jul 28, 2007)

Easily One Piece.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

One Piece by far.


----------



## ZE (Jul 28, 2007)

The naruto one, I don’t like some details in the suits some one piece characters are wearing in that colour spread. Namely chopper and Frankie.


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 28, 2007)

Hairylegshairylegshairylegs...x_x

I like the Naruto one the best. (SasuNaru FTW <3)


----------



## Spike (Jul 28, 2007)

No contest here.

One Piece win by miles.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2007)

OP= The Sun
Naruto= Earth
Bleach= Could be either Saturn or Pluto


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2007)

OP so takes this one for me.  It's just straight up thug.  I did like the Naruto one.

And the OP stole my topic, since I planned to do this, but I got lazy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 29, 2007)

Hm, I like the craziness of Bleach's and how calm Naruto and Sasuke look in front of their chaotic forms. But really, my love is for the One Piece one, it just looks so sleek and sophisticated.


----------



## Monna (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto for me. It looks great and epic.

One Piece has the greatest quality, but the constumes just look silly in my opinion and loses only to Naruto's epicness.

The Bleach spread is okay I guess but its leagues behind the rest.


----------

